# RMT CLOSING.



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I knew it was only a matter of time, since he got going again I guess sales have not been good.

Happy retirement Walter.

Maybe he will join the crowd here?:smokin:

A copy and paste, 

January 18, 2016

READY MADE TRAINS, LLC President Walter M. Matuch announces retirement in 2016.

After a lifetime career on actual railroads (Jersey Central, Rahway Valley, Erie-Lackawanna, Conrail, US Navy) and in model railroading that spanned almost 50 years, I’m coming to the ‘end of the line’ says Walter M. Matuch, president of Ready Made Trains LLC.

On February 24th, I will be 67 years young and will retire to fully enjoy my family and finally complete my model railroad!

RMT, the company, will remain online, perhaps until the end of April 2016, as the remaining in-stock RMT inventory is sold on the RMT website. You can order online right now 24/7 and all current orders and new orders placed online will be processed and shipped by warehouse operating staff during that time, then RMT will be done and the doors closed.

Now is the best time to complete your RMT collection as there still some GG1s, BEEP Diesels, BEEF A-A + B unit diesels, BUDDY/RDCs, various freight/passenger cars, BEEPeople figure sets, Lighted Towers and 3-rail track/switches. Once these are gone...they are GONE!

However, added online at RMT website… www.readymadetoys.com …starting about February 1st, will be a special ‘for sale’ listing with over 10+ years of RMT pre-production samples, product test shots, samples from other toy train manufacturers and more from the RMT archives…many are 1-of-a-kind-items. All RMT molds and toolings in the USA and China have either been repositioned or are not available for sale. 

I would like to take this opportunity to thank all in the hobby business who helped me over the years along with the many, many toy train enthusiasts that purchased model railroad products that I consulted on, designed or manufactured for: Hudson River Car Shops, Rail Scene, Communipaw Commemoratives, Aristo-Craft, USA Trains, K-line, Lionel, Weaver, MTH, Toy Truck Collector, Taylor Made trucks and RMT-Ready Made Trains.

And a very special thank you to my wife Susie and my wonderful family.

Their encouragement and support over the years made it all much easier and fun.

All aboard!!!

Walter M. Matuch

President and CEO Ready Made Trains, LLC

*******


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I've been expecting this for some time, sad to see it come. I guess Menards has jumped in to fill the void.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I've been expecting this for some time, sad to see it come. I guess Menards has jumped in to fill the void.


After his big sale (just last year right?) I don't see why he just didn't call it quits then?

Menards does have some nice stuff, but no tankers, I wonder why?
Do they have a line of locomotives?

I will have to check their site, I have only looked there once or twice.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Look again, Menards has tankers now.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Look again, Menards has tankers now.


Just two is all I found? Must be new to the site?
$20 bucks not bad at all.


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

Per the RMT e-mail the tooling has been repositioned or not for sale. Guessing that the repositioned tooling is in another vendor hands. 

Bill


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

I’m not surprised, but I’m sorry to see RMT leave the scene. I always had good dealings with RMT and most of my passenger cars are populated by BeePeople. A few days ago, I saw an O-Line Reproductions caboose that had the ubiquitous RMT vested Bee figure and the K-Line style box. I was told that RMT couldn’t pay the manufacturing bill for a run of products so a deal was worked out where the Chinese manufacturer sold the products direct. I also figure that Menards was putting a hurt on RMT as the product line is similar, but the prices aren’t. I wonder how this will affect Menards pricing.


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

Yep, Walter has had a long career with electric trains. I started purchasing stuff from Walter when he was with Taylor Made Trucks.

Bill


----------

